# New to the forum



## gulfcoastcruiser (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello all,

My name is Jason and I have been reading the forums here for a a while now, but only recently registered. I have loved sailboats all my life and have had a few small boats over the years the largest being a Hunter 23'. I have been boatless now for the past three years and am currently searching for my next boat. I have found a wealth of information available here on this site to help me in my search.

Thanks!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome...Keep your boots on around here..you'll need em....


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome, Jason!

What other boats have you sailed?

David


----------



## gulfcoastcruiser (Apr 14, 2008)

Sunfish, 420, Skipper's Mate (similar to a Compac 16). I have crewed on several other boats including Hunter 30, Catalina 22, Morgan 28 and Ericson 25 and a few more I can't think of right now.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Jason.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard, and good luck in your search.


----------



## JR828 (May 4, 2008)

HI Jason. I just joined as well and am searching for a boat. I have received a lot of help in a very short time. This is a wonderful site.


----------

